# Was soll in den Banner...



## damo (29. Dezember 2004)

Also ich stelle die Frage jetzt mal ins Forum..

Was glaubt ihr, passt am besten in das Feld wo jetzt im Moment "Platzhalter" steht?
(Über weitere Kritik über die Site würde ich mich auch freuen   )

Hier ist das preview


----------



## GRUBER (29. Dezember 2004)

Der Name der Site? Der Slogan?


----------



## Mamphil (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Ich kenne die Inhalte der Seite nicht, aber ich würde irgendetwas inhaltsbezogenes dort hineinsetzen. Entweder eine statische Grafik oder eine nette Flash-Animation, die die Themen der Seite aufgreift.

Btw: Eine sehr stylisches Design, die Inhalte sind hoffentlich passend.

Mamphil


----------



## Rollo (3. Januar 2005)

Ich würde dir auch vorschlagen den Namen der Site, eine passende Grafik oder irgendetwas zusammenfassendes zum Inhalt zu notieren. Aber nicht unbedingt mit Flash, denn deine Site wirkt schon so ziehmlich verspielt und dann noch eine Flash-Animation...?! würde ich dir nicht raten...aber probier mal aus.


----------



## Mamphil (6. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Hast du dich schon für etwas entschlossen?

Mamphil


----------

